# Asking nicely to play in the house



## Mrs_Mac (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi all,

Our Fez is 10 months and is generally a pretty good boy. With any issues he's had to date we've found great ways to train and reinforce the behaviour we want but we're struggling with one problem. 

Our problem is based around Fez' desire to play with us when we haven't engaged him in play. Basically we're looking for a way to teach Fezface to ask nicely if he wants us to play in the house. 

If we're sat watching the tellyhe'll lay at our feet and nibble our toes to start the games. Obviously we try our hardest to ignore the behaviour but it is very hard/impossible when you have teeth round your toes. As soon as we pull our feet away the game has begun. 

Ideally we want to teach a calm sit to ask to play but to teach this we're already engaged in play/training rather than chilling not paying him any attention. At the moment we say a firm "no" to stop the behaviour and a "sit" to show the behaviour we want; however this is engaging him and he ends up getting what he wants. 

I have a feeling we are missing something really obvious so even if it seems simple please let us know.

Looking forward to your worldly advice.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> Looking forward to your worldly advice.


Start looking for the second pup. By the time you find him/her Fez will be 12 to 15 months old and then your toes will be safe. They will control the living room, and you won't be able to hear the telly, but it will much more enjoyable to watch them play then anything that is on it anyway. 8)

Otherwise, it is a hour walk before the sun goes down to drain some of the energy. 

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/02/teamwork-brother-and-sister-vizsla.html

RBD


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

stop wearing socks soaked in hot dog juice-LOL-time 4 play will always on their program


----------



## Mrs_Mac (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys. 

We'd love to add to the pack but it's just not possible at the mo. Fez is a lucky boy and gets plenty of exercise he just seems to love to play when we sitdown to relax. We're hoping that ignoring him for toe nibbling and rewarding for sitting will start to pay off. He's very quick at learning commands but seems to take much longer when we're trying to change behaviour. 

If there are any more tips do let us know.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Our pup does the same thing and it can get annoying. What I do if doesn't get the message when I am ignoring him is just stand up say nothing and leave the room. Then walk back in the room once he is calm. This can take a while and doesn't always work but can over time make him realise that if he is demanding to play he won't alway be able to. I have to admit I often do give in and just play..


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

I have been thinking of training something for Oso to ask to play. 

He doesn't lick our toes, but will push his toy in our laps and faces continually in hopes that we will grab it. We have low furniture, so this usually goes across the laptop, etc. He also does this to the cats, who have zero interest in biting the toy for tug-a-war (duh, Oso!!) The rejection he gets from them is continual, he keeps trying though!! He's such a sweetie, ANYWAYS.... 

Something we taught Oso for when we are watching movies is "relax." We don't actually have a verbal cue. But, we got him his own blanket and started the reinforcement by feeding him his dinner by hand while he is laying on the blanket. So, we have the tv on or are at our computers. When he touches the blanket, we say "good boy" and give him a little bit of kibble. When he lays down we give him more. First, when he's been there 15 seconds he gets more, than 30 sec, than minute, couple minutes, etc. After he got the hang of it, he just laid at the blanket at our feet as we gave him his food at random times during the movie. He kind of just gets it now and when my husband and I are both together watching a show, which we do 4-5 nights a week, he lies down on his blanket and we give him something to chew on. I think sometimes the problem is that we don't WANT to play and teaching him to relax has been sooo helpful. 

We have it out non-movie times as well. We take it with us when we visit other people or places too. His toys go on the blanket, when he lays down on the blanket during the day, he gets chewies and random treats and lots of praise. Or at least in the beginning he did, now he just likes it. It's HIS. 

As for asking to play nicely, I would block him from nibbling the toes, instead of saying no. Try to give him zero attention. Even if he thinks it is a game, ignore it. So, put your feet up or sit cross legged. Wait until he looks around for something to do. Then, get his attention by making a noise and give him a hand signal for sit without looking him in the eye. Do not look at him when trying to get his attention either. (You want to mimic how it would be if he had to get your attention when he didn't already have it. ) When he sits, give him your full attention and say something like, "Want to play?" And then get up and play with him. It would be even better to prompt him to sit before the toe-nibbling behavior even starts, if you can tell right before he's going to do it.


----------



## laurita (Jun 12, 2011)

Great suggestions luv2laugh.

I think this is a common issue with younger dogs especially because they seem to want to play 24/7. I'm working on the same issue- of having my 13 month old not needing to be the center AT ALL TIMES. I think it's helpful to work on having the dog go to his place. The challenge is keeping him there for longer periods. A trainer suggested that I read Jean Donaldson's Train your dog like a pro, and I've been leafing through it and it has interesting suggestions such as what luv2laugh said- to have a mat/blanket/bed that the dog can identify as his/hers to go lie down on. She says to not have it lying around at all times, but instead to only put it down during these situations and to work on first getting your dog to touch it, then to sit on it, then to lie down, and then to stay there. It's a very gradual process. 

Prevention is also key here, so having something to occupy their minds is always good. Having a bone, kong, etc that they can take to their place and give you some time is one way. I'm trying to really reinforce him when he goes to lie down willingly while I'm cooking or busy. If he does that, I go up to him and give him a nice scratch, some cheese, etc so that he can over time make the association that if he goes to lie down, he'll be treated like a prince (so he thinks!), haha. 

If you want to replace your dog's cue to play, it should work smoothly if you teach your dog a different cue that may get him some play action. Ex: mine had this really annoying habit of bopping me on my leg, arms, etc with his nose when he wanted to play tug. He knows the command "bow"- like a play bow, so I started asking him to bow when he had a toy in his mouth. Right after he did that, I would start playing a vigorous game of tug. I'd let go, ask him to bow, and then start up again. When he'd bop me, I'd stand up and walk away. They pick it up very quickly. The funniest is seeing him go up to other dogs with a toy in his mouth and bow in front of them. Very odd seeing that you've created a language with your dog that other dogs don't speak.

Good luck and keep the suggestions coming! I think we could all benefit from them.


----------

